# Staff Training - April Update + Photos New Collections



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

So this month has been Update Month for mac artist. I had mine the other day in London and thought I'd share the photos! 

The Naked Honey Collection is going to be HUGE, the body was and honey salve are especially yummy! 

We were given a few bits and bobs to see what we think. Lots of new Dazzleglass and the Dazzlelash mascara which I do really like. Silverthorn eyeshadow caught my eye and I'm looking forward to doing a few fotd's with the new products.

Here are some photos I thought I'd share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Training room/wall art:
















Rose Romance Products:




Style Warrior Products:




Naked Honey Products:





Lustre Drops coming out with Style Warrior. Remind me a bit of Astral Rays serum, great for mixing into foundations and making skin look lush and glowy! I'm all over these:






New Product Swatches and pics:

Just a Pinch Cheek/Lip Gel




On NW15 skintone:





Rose Romance Beauty Powder Blush of Youth (how cute is this!?)









Rose Romance Eyeshadows




silverthorn:




Et Tu Bouquet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of Summer :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See Through Lip Colour





Style Warrior Bright Future Eyeshadow (this is lush i promise!)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Love you!! Thanks for these amazing pics!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Apr 24, 2009)

You are one super star! 
Thanks so much for this


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 24, 2009)

Bright Future is amazing.


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

PS:

Oh yes! Interesting fact I found out I had to share! The woman who is the model for the Style Warrior Visual is actually a chinese lady skintone nw15, wearing a wig!!! Good make up eh!?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Bright Future is amazing._


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I agree Bright Future looks amazing.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 24, 2009)

Omg bright future looks to die for... thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## nunu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you soo much for sharing


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 24, 2009)

I really want that rose bracelet sitting on table!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## bartp (Apr 24, 2009)

Update is such an energy boost , I can't wait for mine. Thanks for letting us have a peek . I didn't even dare to take pictures at my update..


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 24, 2009)

I love it all! Bright Future is looking better and better!


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I wish they had the colourcraft collection up as well..I was actually searching for them in the pics..lol!


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

Interesting that you mentioned that because they didn't say anything at all about colour craft. As soon as i walked in the room and saw the visual on the wall I was like OOOOO what's this! But it was all about the other three collections! I have some info about the collection in my update book but other than that we didn't hear that much about it. There were no products from that collection to look at hence no pics, sorry xx


----------



## User49 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I really want that rose bracelet sitting on table!!! 

Thanks!_

 

I want the huge flower behind everything! I think the bracelet is either from H&M or Accesorize xx


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 24, 2009)

your the best !! thanks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for these pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so getting Bright Future


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for keeping us informed


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW!! big thanks


----------



## perfectdefect (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for sharing I can't wait for style warriors it looks like more my collection then rose romance.  That Bright Future Eyeshadow is calling my name.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 24, 2009)

so cool! thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 Love you!! Thanks for these amazing pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_You are one super star! 
Thanks so much for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 with everyone else. Thank you for being so great and posting Pictures for us


----------



## panther27 (Apr 24, 2009)

Omg,thank you so much for posting these gorgeous pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Training looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## frocher (Apr 24, 2009)

..


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesome pictures!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2009)

U are so FAB for this! I soooo need Style Warriors to be released NOW!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the posting this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MAC training room is like heaven, I would so love to live in there.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_thanks for sharing I can't wait for style warriors it looks like more my collection then rose romance. That Bright Future Eyeshadow is calling my name._

 
Me too!! I don't feel as bad now skipping 95% of RR for Style Warriors!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

What a wonderful post.  Thank you!


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the awesome photos! I wish I had staff trainings like that.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 26, 2009)

ok, hi, i'd like to live in that room plz. thanks. =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Amazing pics!!!! Style Warriors looks awesome! I can't wait for the collection to come out soon!


----------



## User49 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Thanks for sharing, I have my eye on the naked honey collection.  What is the best out of the Honey stuff?_

 
I loved the Naked Honey Body Wash (£14) the most as I love anything to do with pampering and smelling lush! But I think the Naked Honey Skin Salve (£12.72) is going to be the most popular thing, "a honey scented all over skin salve packed with nourishing ingredients to help soften and soothe dry skin". A lot of the trainers were saying it's a bit like 8 hour cream in that you can use it in so many different ways. And it's not sticky!

I also *LOVED* the honey comb embossed  high-light powders. (damn i should have got a close up pic of it!) They're a bit like the Dame Edna Beauty Powders with a shimmery coated top, but these highlighters aren't going to cake in fine lines and will work on anyone. SO I'll be getting a couple!


----------



## pianohno (Apr 26, 2009)

I THINK I'M IN LOVE WITH YOU FOR POSTING THESE


----------



## Daquiripudge (Apr 26, 2009)

Great pics! 

Is See Through Lip Colour more of a lip stain, lip gloss or lipstick?


----------



## amber_j (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_PS:

Oh yes! Interesting fact I found out I had to share! The woman who is the model for the Style Warrior Visual is actually a chinese lady skintone nw15, wearing a wig!!! Good make up eh!?_

 
I thought I recognised her! She's an amazing model, but her name escapes me.

Thanks so much for posting these photos. So great to see all the products and images. Almost makes me want to retrain as a MUA and try and get a job at MAC


----------



## Preciouspink (Apr 29, 2009)

would you have happen to take any pictures of Color Craft? Were dying for some pics!! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_PS:

Oh yes! Interesting fact I found out I had to share! The woman who is the model for the Style Warrior Visual is actually a chinese lady skintone nw15, wearing a wig!!! Good make up eh!?_

 
NO WAY! That's black face done right.


Thanks for sharing. This is amazing! I really want to be a MAC MA now!


----------



## Leven (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_NO WAY! That's black face done right._


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! Just looking at the pics makes me so much more excited for Naked Honey!! Your descriptions sound awesome!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Interesting that you mentioned that because they didn't say anything at all about colour craft. As soon as i walked in the room and saw the visual on the wall I was like OOOOO what's this! But it was all about the other three collections! I have some info about the collection in my update book but other than that we didn't hear that much about it. There were no products from that collection to look at hence no pics, sorry xx_

 
Haha, no way!  It was the other way round for us... we had products from Colour Craft to look at, but no pics/visuals.

We'll hear more about them at Julys Update.  They are beautiful however and I kinda like the fact that there arent any pics out in Cyberspace already!  It gonna be one helluva surprise... the mineralize products never cease to amaze me.  They'll sell out faster than ANYTHING!

I seriously thought this is one of the best set of collections in a long time! Great Update this time round xxx


----------



## YSLGuy (May 3, 2009)

Great pictures! I'm not that excited about Style Warrior other than the Lustre Drops.

I am excited about Naked Honey though.


----------



## User49 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daquiripudge* 

 
_Great pics! 

Is See Through Lip Colour more of a lip stain, lip gloss or lipstick?_

 
It's like a balm texture but with the effect of a stain. It feels kind of cushionay on the lips. Like how Prep and Prime for skin feels on the back of your hand. And it can be used on lips or cheeks and built up for more colour


----------



## User49 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Haha, no way!  It was the other way round for us... we had products from Colour Craft to look at, but no pics/visuals.
  I seriously thought this is one of the best set of collections in a long time! Great Update this time round xxx_

 
I agree I can't wait for these to hit the shops! I really enjoyed the Update. They're always fun but I was particularly excited by Style Warrior and after going on update I couldn't wait to see Rose Romance either!! I wish we could have seen Colour Craft!!! I don't understand much about it just yet! xx


----------



## Pushpa (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_PS:

Oh yes! Interesting fact I found out I had to share! The woman who is the model for the Style Warrior Visual is actually a chinese lady skintone nw15, wearing a wig!!! Good make up eh!?_

 
she's actually russian by nationality and Kalmyk by ethnicity (mongolian ethnic group)...sorry i <3 her so i just wanted to make that small correction but she is very fair indeed...i was so excited when i saw her as the model hahaha...her name is eugenia mandzhiva (sp?)


----------



## Curly1908 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_NO WAY! That's black face done right._

 
She's pretty good at white face too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









She's a cool model.  Although, I'm kind of disappointed that they decided to use a pale model + tons o' bronzer instead of getting someone who already has that skin tone.  I was hoping MAC had used an indigenous South American or Southeast Asian in their campaign.  Models of those ethnic backgrounds are BEYOND underrepresented in mainstream fashion/beauty.  Oh, well.  C'est la vie.


----------

